# I can not remove imgag.com ???



## justme32 (Oct 8, 2005)

Hi , I clean my temp folder alot , today I tried to clean it and a list of things will not go away , most of them look like this :

http://ak.imgag.com/bmm/xml/menuitem

There are 17 in the list like that , all ending in different stuff after what I showed here .

I have run spybot as well as ad-aware and AVG virus , nothing will let me get rid of this , please help me .
Thank you in advance .


----------



## Cheeseball81 (Mar 3, 2004)

Welcome to TSG 

That link doesn't seem to work for me.

Are you emptying the Temp folder in *Safe Mode*?


----------



## justme32 (Oct 8, 2005)

No I am not , when I try to link to what ever site it is I get an error message also .
Should I try in safe mode ?
P.S - thank you for the welcome , its nice to have you guys to help us with no clue


----------



## Cheeseball81 (Mar 3, 2004)

You're welcome 

Yes, I'd try in Safe Mode.
Best way to always do it.

Boot into *Safe Mode * (start tapping the *F8* key at Startup, before the Windows logo screen)

Go to Start > Run and type *%temp%* in the Run box. 
The Temp folder will open. Click Edit > Select All then Edit > Delete to delete the entire contents of the Temp folder.

Reboot to Normal Mode.

See if that works.


----------



## justme32 (Oct 8, 2005)

They are still there , I even did a system restore to a date before it says those things were added .
Any other ideas ?


----------



## Cheeseball81 (Mar 3, 2004)

I wanna see if you're infected with something...

Please do the following:

* Click here to download *HJTsetup.exe*: http://www.thespykiller.co.uk/files/HJTSetup.exe
Save HJTsetup.exe to your desktop.

Double click on the HJTsetup.exe icon on your desktop.
By default it will install to *C:\Program Files\Hijack This*.
Continue to click Next in the setup dialogue boxes until you get to the Select Addition Tasks dialogue.
Put a check by Create a desktop icon then click Next again.
Continue to follow the rest of the prompts from there.
At the final dialogue box click Finish and it will launch Hijack This.
Click on the *Do a system scan and save a log file* button. It will scan and then ask you to save the log.
Click Save to save the log file and then the log will open in notepad.
Click on "Edit > Select All" then click on "Edit > Copy" to copy the entire contents of the log.
Come back here to this thread and Paste the log in your next reply.
*DO NOT * have Hijack This fix anything yet. Most of what it finds will be harmless or even required.


----------



## justme32 (Oct 8, 2005)

Logfile of HijackThis v1.99.1
Scan saved at 7:17:58 PM, on 10/8/2005
Platform: Windows XP SP2 (WinNT 5.01.2600)
MSIE: Internet Explorer v6.00 SP2 (6.00.2900.2180)

Running processes:
C:\WINDOWS\System32\smss.exe
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM32\winlogon.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\services.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\lsass.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\spoolsv.exe
C:\WINDOWS\Explorer.EXE
C:\PROGRA~1\Grisoft\AVGFRE~1\avgamsvr.exe
C:\PROGRA~1\Grisoft\AVGFRE~1\avgupsvc.exe
C:\WINDOWS\ehome\ehSched.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\gearsec.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\nvsvc32.exe
C:\WINDOWS\ehome\ehtray.exe
C:\Program Files\Synaptics\SynTP\SynTPLpr.exe
C:\Program Files\Synaptics\SynTP\SynTPEnh.exe
C:\WINDOWS\ehome\ehmsas.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\rundll32.exe
C:\Program Files\HPQ\Quick Launch Buttons\EabServr.exe
C:\Program Files\Java\j2re1.4.2_03\bin\jusched.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\spool\drivers\w32x86\3\hpztsb04.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\hphmon03.exe
C:\PROGRA~1\Grisoft\AVGFRE~1\avgcc.exe
C:\PROGRA~1\Grisoft\AVGFRE~1\avgemc.exe
C:\Program Files\Google\Gmail Notifier\gnotify.exe
C:\Program Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe
C:\Program Files\MSN Messenger\MsnMsgr.Exe
C:\Program Files\Yahoo!\Messenger\ypager.exe
C:\Program Files\Registry Mechanic\RegMech.exe
C:\Program Files\Mozilla Firefox\firefox.exe
C:\Program Files\Hijackthis\HijackThis.exe

R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Search Bar = http://ie.redirect.hp.com/svs/rdr?TYPE=3&tp=iesearch&locale=EN_US&c=Q304&bd=pavilion&pf=laptop
R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Connection Wizard,ShellNext = http://windowsupdate.microsoft.com/
R3 - Default URLSearchHook is missing
O2 - BHO: AcroIEHlprObj Class - {06849E9F-C8D7-4D59-B87D-784B7D6BE0B3} - C:\Program Files\Adobe\Acrobat 6.0\Reader\ActiveX\AcroIEHelper.dll
O2 - BHO: (no name) - {53707962-6F74-2D53-2644-206D7942484F} - C:\PROGRA~1\SPYBOT~1\SDHelper.dll
O2 - BHO: Google Toolbar Helper - {AA58ED58-01DD-4d91-8333-CF10577473F7} - c:\program files\google\googletoolbar2.dll
O3 - Toolbar: &Google - {2318C2B1-4965-11d4-9B18-009027A5CD4F} - c:\program files\google\googletoolbar2.dll
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [ehTray] C:\WINDOWS\ehome\ehtray.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [SynTPLpr] C:\Program Files\Synaptics\SynTP\SynTPLpr.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [SynTPEnh] C:\Program Files\Synaptics\SynTP\SynTPEnh.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [NvCplDaemon] RUNDLL32.EXE C:\WINDOWS\System32\NvCpl.dll,NvStartup
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [nwiz] nwiz.exe /installquiet
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Cpqset] C:\Program Files\HPQ\Default Settings\cpqset.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [eabconfg.cpl] C:\Program Files\HPQ\Quick Launch Buttons\EabServr.exe /Start
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [UpdateManager] "C:\Program Files\Common Files\Sonic\Update Manager\sgtray.exe" /r
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [SunJavaUpdateSched] C:\Program Files\Java\j2re1.4.2_03\bin\jusched.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [HPDJ Taskbar Utility] C:\WINDOWS\system32\spool\drivers\w32x86\3\hpztsb04.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [HPHmon03] C:\WINDOWS\system32\hphmon03.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [AVG7_CC] C:\PROGRA~1\Grisoft\AVGFRE~1\avgcc.exe /STARTUP
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [AVG7_EMC] C:\PROGRA~1\Grisoft\AVGFRE~1\avgemc.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [{0228e555-4f9c-4e35-a3ec-b109a192b4c2}] C:\Program Files\Google\Gmail Notifier\gnotify.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [MSMSGS] "C:\Program Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe" /background
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [MsnMsgr] "C:\Program Files\MSN Messenger\MsnMsgr.Exe" /background
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Yahoo! Pager] C:\Program Files\Yahoo!\Messenger\ypager.exe -quiet
O4 - Startup: PowerReg Scheduler V3.exe
O8 - Extra context menu item: &Google Search - res://c:\program files\google\GoogleToolbar2.dll/cmsearch.html
O8 - Extra context menu item: &Translate English Word - res://c:\program files\google\GoogleToolbar2.dll/cmwordtrans.html
O8 - Extra context menu item: Backward Links - res://c:\program files\google\GoogleToolbar2.dll/cmbacklinks.html
O8 - Extra context menu item: Cached Snapshot of Page - res://c:\program files\google\GoogleToolbar2.dll/cmcache.html
O8 - Extra context menu item: Similar Pages - res://c:\program files\google\GoogleToolbar2.dll/cmsimilar.html
O8 - Extra context menu item: Translate Page into English - res://c:\program files\google\GoogleToolbar2.dll/cmtrans.html
O9 - Extra button: (no name) - {08B0E5C0-4FCB-11CF-AAA5-00401C608501} - C:\Program Files\Java\j2re1.4.2_03\bin\npjpi142_03.dll
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Sun Java Console - {08B0E5C0-4FCB-11CF-AAA5-00401C608501} - C:\Program Files\Java\j2re1.4.2_03\bin\npjpi142_03.dll
O9 - Extra button: Messenger - {FB5F1910-F110-11d2-BB9E-00C04F795683} - C:\Program Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Windows Messenger - {FB5F1910-F110-11d2-BB9E-00C04F795683} - C:\Program Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe
O16 - DPF: {17492023-C23A-453E-A040-C7C580BBF700} (Windows Genuine Advantage Validation Tool) - http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=39204&clcid=0x409
O16 - DPF: {229F0CEB-F661-47CA-AF4A-7C72091071F8} (AndalePowerUploader.PowerUploader) - http://download.andale.com/PowerUploader/AndalePowerUploader110.cab
O16 - DPF: {30528230-99f7-4bb4-88d8-fa1d4f56a2ab} (YInstStarter Class) - C:\Program Files\Yahoo!\Common\yinsthelper.dll
O16 - DPF: {6414512B-B978-451D-A0D8-FCFDF33E833C} (WUWebControl Class) - http://update.microsoft.com/windowsupdate/v6/V5Controls/en/x86/client/wuweb_site.cab?1121714858593
O16 - DPF: {B38870E4-7ECB-40DA-8C6A-595F0A5519FF} (MsnMessengerSetupDownloadControl Class) - http://messenger.msn.com/download/MsnMessengerSetupDownloader.cab
O16 - DPF: {EF791A6B-FC12-4C68-99EF-FB9E207A39E6} (McFreeScan Class) - http://download.mcafee.com/molbin/iss-loc/vso/en-us/tools/mcfscan/2,0,0,4544/mcfscan.cab
O23 - Service: AVG7 Alert Manager Server (Avg7Alrt) - GRISOFT, s.r.o. - C:\PROGRA~1\Grisoft\AVGFRE~1\avgamsvr.exe
O23 - Service: AVG7 Update Service (Avg7UpdSvc) - GRISOFT, s.r.o. - C:\PROGRA~1\Grisoft\AVGFRE~1\avgupsvc.exe
O23 - Service: Gear Security Service (GEARSecurity) - GEAR Software - C:\WINDOWS\System32\gearsec.exe
O23 - Service: NVIDIA Display Driver Service (NVSvc) - NVIDIA Corporation - C:\WINDOWS\System32\nvsvc32.exe
O23 - Service: Pml Driver - HP - C:\WINDOWS\system32\HPHipm09.exe


----------



## Cheeseball81 (Mar 3, 2004)

Overall it looks good.

With IE closed, run Hijack This again. 
Put a checkmark on these entries and hit "fix checked":
*
R3 - Default URLSearchHook is missing

O4 - Startup: PowerReg Scheduler V3.exe*

Reboot.

Get *EasyCleaner*: http://www.majorgeeks.com/download414.html

Use the clear files and Unnecessary files buttons - I do not recommend 
using the Duplicates files button as many dupes are there on purpose.

In the unnecessary button, check the top 4 entries.


----------



## justme32 (Oct 8, 2005)

I did all that , I still can not get them to go away .
When I click the link directly from my temp folder this is the page I get :

<?xml version="1.0" encoding="UTF-8"?>
<msnmenuitem version="1.0">
<thumburl>http://bmm.imgag.com/product/full/pe/3068029m.png</thumburl>
<displaytext>3 Display Pictures, 3 Backgrounds, 6 Emoticons</displaytext>
<clickurl>http://www.passport.mypersonalexpression.com/?lcid=en-us&path=59712&prodnum=3068029&loc=PESlot23068029</clickurl>
<clicktrackurl></clicktrackurl>
<siteid>60971</siteid>
</msnmenuitem>


----------



## justme32 (Oct 8, 2005)

Does that info help at all ?


----------



## Cheeseball81 (Mar 3, 2004)

I'm surprised EasyCleaner didn't get them.

I've asked a Mod to look at this.


----------



## justme32 (Oct 8, 2005)

Thank you .


----------



## EAFiedler (Apr 25, 2000)

Can you post a screenshot of the files instead of linking to it?

Click the *Post Reply* button, below the Reply window is a *Manage Attachments* button you can use to upload the file.


----------



## justme32 (Oct 8, 2005)

I do not know how to take a screen shot , I am on a laptop , can you help , sorry .


----------



## EAFiedler (Apr 25, 2000)

Press the *prt scr* button to take a screenshot.

Open MSPaint
Edit > Paste
then
File > Save As
Save the file to the Desktop.

Then using the *Manage Attachments* button in your Reply here, browse to the file on the Desktop to upload it.

Let us know if you need more clarification.


----------



## justme32 (Oct 8, 2005)

i dont know why but I can not do that on this computer , I have tried .


----------



## EAFiedler (Apr 25, 2000)

What part doesn't work?


----------



## justme32 (Oct 8, 2005)

when I use the print screen or even try alt+prn sc nothing happens and when i go to past in paint the paste option is not available to use ( not a clickable option )


----------



## EAFiedler (Apr 25, 2000)

Can you copy text from this board to notepad?


----------



## justme32 (Oct 8, 2005)

yes


----------



## EAFiedler (Apr 25, 2000)

Other than downloading a program to print the screen, can you post the names of the files that will not delete?


----------



## dvk01 (Dec 14, 2002)

which temp folder are they in 
please post the full adress of the temp folder


----------



## dvk01 (Dec 14, 2002)

do you have this installed

http://www1.us.mypersonalexpression.com/brow/muggins/index.pd?source=mpeus

blue mountain for MSN messenger


----------



## dvk01 (Dec 14, 2002)

The temnp files appear to be part of MSN messenger and are emoticons or little funny pictures that you have allegedly bought using your credit card or mobile phone so so make sure that is closed and not running in the background before you try to delete the files


----------



## justme32 (Oct 8, 2005)

I never bought anything like that .
I have tried everything and these things will not go away . I am realy conserned they are a bigger problem , maybe virus related


----------



## dvk01 (Dec 14, 2002)

* Run ActiveScan online virus scan *here*

When the scan is finished, anything that it cannot clean have it delete it. Make a note of the file location of anything that cannot be deleted so we can work out the way to delete it yourself.
- Save the results from the scan!

*Post a new HiJackThis log along with the results from ActiveScan*


----------



## justme32 (Oct 8, 2005)

Active scan came up 100% clean , here is the new hijack log :

Logfile of HijackThis v1.99.1
Scan saved at 1:21:02 PM, on 10/9/2005
Platform: Windows XP SP2 (WinNT 5.01.2600)
MSIE: Internet Explorer v6.00 SP2 (6.00.2900.2180)

Running processes:
C:\WINDOWS\System32\smss.exe
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM32\winlogon.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\services.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\lsass.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\spoolsv.exe
C:\WINDOWS\Explorer.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\ehome\ehtray.exe
C:\Program Files\Synaptics\SynTP\SynTPLpr.exe
C:\Program Files\Synaptics\SynTP\SynTPEnh.exe
C:\WINDOWS\ehome\ehmsas.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\rundll32.exe
C:\Program Files\HPQ\Quick Launch Buttons\EabServr.exe
C:\Program Files\Java\j2re1.4.2_03\bin\jusched.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\hphmon03.exe
C:\PROGRA~1\Grisoft\AVGFRE~1\avgcc.exe
C:\PROGRA~1\Grisoft\AVGFRE~1\avgemc.exe
C:\Program Files\Google\Gmail Notifier\gnotify.exe
C:\Program Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe
C:\PROGRA~1\Grisoft\AVGFRE~1\avgamsvr.exe
C:\PROGRA~1\Grisoft\AVGFRE~1\avgupsvc.exe
C:\WINDOWS\ehome\ehSched.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\gearsec.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\nvsvc32.exe
C:\Program Files\MSN Messenger\msnmsgr.exe
C:\Program Files\Mozilla Firefox\firefox.exe
C:\Program Files\Internet Explorer\iexplore.exe
C:\Program Files\Hijackthis\HijackThis.exe

R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Search Bar = http://ie.redirect.hp.com/svs/rdr?TYPE=3&tp=iesearch&locale=EN_US&c=Q304&bd=pavilion&pf=laptop
R0 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Local Page = 
R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Connection Wizard,ShellNext = http://windowsupdate.microsoft.com/
O2 - BHO: AcroIEHlprObj Class - {06849E9F-C8D7-4D59-B87D-784B7D6BE0B3} - C:\Program Files\Adobe\Acrobat 6.0\Reader\ActiveX\AcroIEHelper.dll
O2 - BHO: (no name) - {53707962-6F74-2D53-2644-206D7942484F} - C:\PROGRA~1\SPYBOT~1\SDHelper.dll
O2 - BHO: Google Toolbar Helper - {AA58ED58-01DD-4d91-8333-CF10577473F7} - c:\program files\google\googletoolbar2.dll
O3 - Toolbar: &Google - {2318C2B1-4965-11d4-9B18-009027A5CD4F} - c:\program files\google\googletoolbar2.dll
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [ehTray] C:\WINDOWS\ehome\ehtray.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [SynTPLpr] C:\Program Files\Synaptics\SynTP\SynTPLpr.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [SynTPEnh] C:\Program Files\Synaptics\SynTP\SynTPEnh.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [NvCplDaemon] RUNDLL32.EXE C:\WINDOWS\System32\NvCpl.dll,NvStartup
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [nwiz] nwiz.exe /installquiet
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Cpqset] C:\Program Files\HPQ\Default Settings\cpqset.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [eabconfg.cpl] C:\Program Files\HPQ\Quick Launch Buttons\EabServr.exe /Start
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [UpdateManager] "C:\Program Files\Common Files\Sonic\Update Manager\sgtray.exe" /r
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [SunJavaUpdateSched] C:\Program Files\Java\j2re1.4.2_03\bin\jusched.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [HPDJ Taskbar Utility] C:\WINDOWS\system32\spool\drivers\w32x86\3\hpztsb04.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [HPHmon03] C:\WINDOWS\system32\hphmon03.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [AVG7_CC] C:\PROGRA~1\Grisoft\AVGFRE~1\avgcc.exe /STARTUP
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [AVG7_EMC] C:\PROGRA~1\Grisoft\AVGFRE~1\avgemc.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [{0228e555-4f9c-4e35-a3ec-b109a192b4c2}] C:\Program Files\Google\Gmail Notifier\gnotify.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [MSMSGS] "C:\Program Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe" /background
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [MsnMsgr] "C:\Program Files\MSN Messenger\MsnMsgr.Exe" /background
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Yahoo! Pager] C:\Program Files\Yahoo!\Messenger\ypager.exe -quiet
O8 - Extra context menu item: &Google Search - res://c:\program files\google\GoogleToolbar2.dll/cmsearch.html
O8 - Extra context menu item: &Translate English Word - res://c:\program files\google\GoogleToolbar2.dll/cmwordtrans.html
O8 - Extra context menu item: Backward Links - res://c:\program files\google\GoogleToolbar2.dll/cmbacklinks.html
O8 - Extra context menu item: Cached Snapshot of Page - res://c:\program files\google\GoogleToolbar2.dll/cmcache.html
O8 - Extra context menu item: Similar Pages - res://c:\program files\google\GoogleToolbar2.dll/cmsimilar.html
O8 - Extra context menu item: Translate Page into English - res://c:\program files\google\GoogleToolbar2.dll/cmtrans.html
O9 - Extra button: (no name) - {08B0E5C0-4FCB-11CF-AAA5-00401C608501} - C:\Program Files\Java\j2re1.4.2_03\bin\npjpi142_03.dll
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Sun Java Console - {08B0E5C0-4FCB-11CF-AAA5-00401C608501} - C:\Program Files\Java\j2re1.4.2_03\bin\npjpi142_03.dll
O9 - Extra button: Messenger - {FB5F1910-F110-11d2-BB9E-00C04F795683} - C:\Program Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Windows Messenger - {FB5F1910-F110-11d2-BB9E-00C04F795683} - C:\Program Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe
O16 - DPF: {17492023-C23A-453E-A040-C7C580BBF700} (Windows Genuine Advantage Validation Tool) - http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=39204&clcid=0x409
O16 - DPF: {229F0CEB-F661-47CA-AF4A-7C72091071F8} (AndalePowerUploader.PowerUploader) - http://download.andale.com/PowerUploader/AndalePowerUploader110.cab
O16 - DPF: {30528230-99f7-4bb4-88d8-fa1d4f56a2ab} (YInstStarter Class) - C:\Program Files\Yahoo!\Common\yinsthelper.dll
O16 - DPF: {6414512B-B978-451D-A0D8-FCFDF33E833C} (WUWebControl Class) - http://update.microsoft.com/windowsupdate/v6/V5Controls/en/x86/client/wuweb_site.cab?1121714858593
O16 - DPF: {9A9307A0-7DA4-4DAF-B042-5009F29E09E1} (ActiveScan Installer Class) - http://acs.pandasoftware.com/activescan/as5free/asinst.cab
O16 - DPF: {B38870E4-7ECB-40DA-8C6A-595F0A5519FF} (MsnMessengerSetupDownloadControl Class) - http://messenger.msn.com/download/MsnMessengerSetupDownloader.cab
O16 - DPF: {EF791A6B-FC12-4C68-99EF-FB9E207A39E6} (McFreeScan Class) - http://download.mcafee.com/molbin/iss-loc/vso/en-us/tools/mcfscan/2,0,0,4544/mcfscan.cab
O23 - Service: AVG7 Alert Manager Server (Avg7Alrt) - GRISOFT, s.r.o. - C:\PROGRA~1\Grisoft\AVGFRE~1\avgamsvr.exe
O23 - Service: AVG7 Update Service (Avg7UpdSvc) - GRISOFT, s.r.o. - C:\PROGRA~1\Grisoft\AVGFRE~1\avgupsvc.exe
O23 - Service: Gear Security Service (GEARSecurity) - GEAR Software - C:\WINDOWS\System32\gearsec.exe
O23 - Service: NVIDIA Display Driver Service (NVSvc) - NVIDIA Corporation - C:\WINDOWS\System32\nvsvc32.exe
O23 - Service: Pml Driver - HP - C:\WINDOWS\system32\HPHipm09.exe


----------



## dvk01 (Dec 14, 2002)

which temp folder are they in
please post the full adress of the temp folder


----------



## justme32 (Oct 8, 2005)

C:\Documents and Settings\me\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files


----------



## Cheeseball81 (Mar 3, 2004)

I'm surprised EasyCleaner didn't remove the Temporary Internet Files. 

Boot into Safe Mode.

Go to Control Panel > Internet Options. 
On the General tab under "Temporary Internet Files" Click "Delete Files". 
Put a check by "Delete Offline Content" and click OK. 
Click on the Programs tab then click the "Reset Web Settings" button. 
Click Apply then OK.

Empty the Recycle Bin.

Reboot.


----------



## dvk01 (Dec 14, 2002)

They cannot be removed manually 

follow cheeses advice above BUT make sure you boot into teh ME account to fix them and tehn if you have other accounts repeat for every account


----------



## justme32 (Oct 8, 2005)

OMG thank you that worked !!!!!
Ok so WHY were they there and why were they stuck ??


----------



## Cheeseball81 (Mar 3, 2004)

:up: :up:


----------

